# DIY Vinyl weeder



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi guys i want to share my DIY Vinyl weeder:

1. Needed : Used (favorite comfortable with your hand) Pen, Pin , Plier.
2. Disassemble the Pen
3. Take out the ink
4. need to measure the height of the ballpoint and cut the pin with the same height of the ballpoint.
5. Replace the ballpoint with pin needle.
6. Assemble the Pen and now you have New Weeder.


----------



## rockzter (May 7, 2010)

@Sir mydamit..anu po progress nong oorderin ko sa brother mo sir?


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

My dentist gave me some old dental picks that they were throwing out. you can also just jam that pin into a wooden dowel and secure it with a drop of super glue.


----------



## BloodBoughtChad (Jul 19, 2010)

I just use an x-acto knife.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I use what ever will work, including a pin sometimes. This would make holding the pin so much easier.


----------



## buttonsHT (Jun 12, 2010)

Dental pick + rubber triangle pen grip = easy DIY easy weeder


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

The beauty with MYDAMITS system is that you could retract the pin when not in use.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes that's true, safe to use


----------



## debogus (Oct 10, 2009)

Cool 
I went through the pick stage .Bought some ,made a bunch as well
But now I use real pointy tweezers 
Found that by dragging the tip on some 80grit sand paper it would create a burr that made it work even better.
Also allows it to act as a pick as well


----------

